# Piko Saddle tankerS



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Just picked up a couple of the PIKO 0-6-0 saddle tankers on the bay! They seem to be geared a little high! I run them off a following boxcar with an alarm battery! Who actually makes these little locomotives. I think they are pretty cool!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as I know PIKO makes them. I like mine a lot--It's not in 1:29, so it's a little oversized, but I added a lot of detailing to mine and I like the way it looks. I took the fake valve gear off and added a different fake valve gear. I sliced off some of the molded on detailing and added real handrails. Added footplates and sand lines, pop vaves, a few other things. Added some windows from an Aristo Pacific. Did a bit of weathering











It is geared too fast---mine has a DCC decoder in it and I slowed it down a lot. The wheels need to to be cleaned off--they have paint on them that retards power pickup.













I aded some weight to mine--too much, it turned out. I stripped the gears. But I liked it so much I bought a second one on ebay and swapped out the motor and wheels. it will pull a reasonable number of cars


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Lownote 

Did you purchase your first Piko Tank Engine as a set? 

If so did it come with the red box car, and if so what size would you say the box car is? 

Randy


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I bought both on ebay as single locos--sorry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Randy, Piko's using the old MDC molds for their US freight equipment/caboose. The box car is 1:32, as is the 2-bay hopper. The caboose is 1:24. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I thought those freight cars looked familar! Iwonder why they didn't put out the MDC hopper? That would look cool with the saddle tanker. I put a rheostat in my alarm battery feed to the locomotive to slow it down!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the NYC set comes with the hopper. I haven't seen them for sale individually


----------

